# Consoles...



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

Dans OSX, nous n avons pas de consoles a la unix (ctrl alt f1). 

Neanmois ca serait tres utilie pour un utilisateur averti.

*Pensez vous qu il serait possible de les reactiver ??? *






Pour vous est ce un bon choix de la part d Apple d avoir supprime ce mode de fonctionnement ?


----------



## Einbert (3 Mai 2002)

Pas tres clair sur ce que tu veux...Pour toi la console = terminal, ou est-ce que console = console qui journalise tout ce qui se passe sur le systeme ??

++


----------



## Number One (3 Mai 2002)

Tu peux aussi te loger en mode console (sans interface graphique) avec comme login: &gt;console et comme pass ton pass root


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2002)

Oui Einbert, on appel cela des consoles virtuels. 

Elles sont disponibles par raccourcis clavier.

5 consoles sont lancees par defaut (en mode texte) et permettent de debuger de killer, bref de faire tout ce que l on veut independement d une interface graphique, ce qui fait que l on a toujours la main.

Et ce n est pas une console a la osx. Sous Linux la console n existe pas c est juste un fichier de log.

Et ce que propose NumberOne n est pas interessant car il faut se deloguer.


----------



## Number One (4 Mai 2002)

Ouais, mais on avait pas très bien compris ce que tu voulais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu peux pas avoir l'application Terminal toujours ouverte ? Tu peux faire plusieurs shell avec commande-n si jamais.


----------



## Einbert (4 Mai 2002)

Encore faudrait-il savoir de quelle unix tu parles et surtout quel window manager tu utilises...Je travaille assez souvent sur des Sun et a part les cinq differents types que tu peux trouver pour la console (resp. Linux console, Midnight commander, Shell, Root console et Root Midnight commander), ben je vois pas a quoi tu veux faire allusion...Tu pourrais pas etre un peu plus precis ??
Par ailleurs, ben je n'arrive pas a voir ce qui manque sur notre terminal OS X ?

++


----------



## olof (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*
Tu peux pas avoir l'application Terminal toujours ouverte ? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Et si l'interface graphique plante ? Sous Linux, tu fais ctrl-F1 et tu peux prendre la main avec un écran entièremenr en mode texte et killer l'interface graphique. Ca m'a déjà sauvé quelques fois !!!


----------



## Einbert (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Olof:
*


Et si l'interface graphique plante ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Elle t'a déjà planté à la gueule l'interface graphique de OS X ??

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

Bien sur que si elle plante.

Mais l interet est qu il est beaucoup plus pratique  de lancer un terminal et surtout on a TOUJOURS LA MAIN.


----------

